
The Missing Link of Artificial Intelligence - plhetp
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/600819/the-missing-link-of-artificial-intelligence/#/set/id/600832/
======
enkiv2
Whenever anybody says "we don't know how to make software that learns", my
bullshit detectors go off overtime. Various forms of machine learning
(including unsupervised) with varying degrees of effectiveness have been
around for a _very_ long time, with the first successes dating back to shortly
after the introduction of electronic computers. And, we should never forget
that we dedicate nearly twenty years of careful, difficult, and expensive
labor (with heavy government subsidy no less) to turning human beings from
useless blobs of flesh that can't even walk into something approaching
functional adults capable of making good decisions, with a relatively poor
success rate.

~~~
norea-armozel
What we can't do is just let an AI build itself in terms of knowledge. Sure,
we direct our kids when we put them into K-12 and beyond schooling, but the
first 2 to 3 years they're with their parents watching, interacting, messing
up, and so on. Kids just learn on their own. Some of that is clearly instinct,
but at some point how do we inject such an instinct into a neural net? What
would that look like to an AI? I think that's the problem here.

